# falla de audio en tv sony kv-21r22/5



## ALBERTO ARGUELLES ORTEGA (Abr 1, 2007)

hola como estas . soy nuevo  y gracias de antemano por permitirme entrar a su comunidad. tengo una pregunta  sobre una tv  sony kv-21r22/5 . esta tv por la entrada de antena el audio se oye muy bajo sin en cambio si le conecto un dvd  por las entradas de video y audio se  escucha perfectamente. creen que sea problema del sintonizador....???


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 2, 2007)

No, si se ve la imagen pero no el audio, dale unas palmadas a la tele no sea que tengas una simple soldadura fria, muy habitual con las sony


----------



## crak (Dic 16, 2010)

yo tuve el mismo problema hace tiempo, y creo que lo solucione. en un rato t*E* suvo mi prosedimiento....

ya estoy aqui...
bueno. t*E* dire la mare en la que yo arregle mi problema, y no la manera correcta que deves seguir.
pues yo tenia una tv sony modelo kv-21r22 la cual los altavoses no se escuchavan muy fuertes, pero en modo video funcionava a la perfeccion, entonses cambie el capacitor de la f.i(frecuenci intermedia) y listo...
entonses puedes desoldar la pieza que te muestro en mi primera imagen(teniendo en cuenta que sea la que te regula la frecuen intermedia "checa en tu diagrama de tu tv cual es").
el cilindro que trae por adentro nesecita eliminarce, no dañando los dos alambritos que estan en los extremos(no los vamos a ocupar para nada, pero detodos modos no nos estorvan)
haora vasta soldar el componente sin capacitor a la placa de la tv y por el otro lado soldar un nuevo capacitor  (un capacitor de 100pf que puedes comprar en una elestronica) poniendolo entre las dos patitas superiores que se muestran en la figura 2 que t*E* muestro (entre las dos de los lados en la que esta un oyito sin soldadura en la placa de la tv) y listo, disfruta de tu sonido en la tv.
vastaria calibrar por el otro lado en componente con pequeño desarmador

dudas escribeme   

*Como no cumplo las políticas del Foro me editaron el mensaje @ políticas del Foro.Com*​


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 16, 2010)

su majestad dijo:
			
		

> *muy  buena tu ayuda crak ,bienvenido al foro
> nomas edita tu mensaje y quitale el correo ,es  por la norma https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/politicas.htm
> no esta permitido
> un saludo de su majestad *


 .                                                              .


----------

